# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  "Thai-ASEAN-News Network" (TAN) offiziell gestartet

## Robert

Prmierminister Abhisit hat gestern das Thai-ASEAN-News Network (TAN)  offiziell gestartet.

TAN ist das erste 24 stuendige thailaendische TV Nachrichtenprogramm,
welches in Englischer Sprache gesendet wird. ... mit Live Übertragung …    
http://www.tannetwork.tv

----------

